# Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)



## lukaskom (17. Oktober 2018)

*Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin mit den nerven echt am Ende - habe einen super heftigen High End Rechner und komme nicht drauf, welche Einstellungen mir einen sogenannten "Micro Ruckler" verursacht:

Hardware:

MSIZ270 Gaming Pro Carbon Intel Z270
CPU U7 - 7700k 4x420 Ghz --> Hochgetaktet auf 4x460
DDR4 16 GB Crucial Ballistic Sport LG DDR -2400
SSD 500 GB
11GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 

Wenn ich über HDMI auf den Fernseher zugreife kriege ich bei so gut wie allen Spielen - sogenannte Micro Ruckler.... das nervt extrem weil meine FPS Anzahl Konstant bei 60 bleibt (bei allen Spielen).


Auflösung PC --> Fernseher

1920-1080 - Full HD - 60Hz eingestellt (über Display Adapter Properties)
mit VSync aus/an probiert - gleiches Thema
DVI über 144hz Monitor läuft 1A - ohne jegliche Ruckler
kurzes HDMI Kabel versucht - gleiches Thema

Ist das irgendeine kleine Einstellungen im NVIDIA Grafikkartenmenü das mir diese "mini" ruckler bescherrt?  Also schön ist es bei FORZA 4 zu sehen - 60FPS Kontant aber dann abgehakte Bilder ab und zu..

Bitte helft mir ; )

Have a nice day

Luke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Welcher TV?


----------



## lukaskom (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Moin Eol,

Samsung UE55JU6450 

Mit anderen Rechner funktioniert es einwandfrei. Liegt definitiv am Rechner !


----------



## zombie82 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Hast du in der Grafikkarte auch die richtige Farbtiefe, Pixelformat und skalierungen eingestellt? Ist beim Fernseher der Spielemodus aktiviert und hast du auch die richtigen Kabel verwendet?
Dass es bei einem anderen Rechner geht, muss nicht heißen, dass es an deinem Rechner liegt. Der Fernseher erkennt auch verschiedene Rechner, da kann es sein, dass du die Einstellungen im Fernseher neu vornehmen musst. Bei mir hat es ewig gedauert bis alles so lief wie ich es wollte.

Es muss auch nicht unbedingt an einem zu langen Kabel liegen, zwischen meinem Rechner und dem TV hängt ein 3 Meter Kabel und es läuft (bis auf ein paar Bildfehler ab und zu) alles wunderbar.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Treten die Probleme auch auf wenn du die native Auflösung des TV nutzt?


----------



## lukaskom (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*



zombie82 schrieb:


> Hast du in der Grafikkarte auch die richtige Farbtiefe, Pixelformat und skalierungen eingestellt? Ist beim Fernseher der Spielemodus aktiviert und hast du auch die richtigen Kabel verwendet?
> Dass es bei einem anderen Rechner geht, muss nicht heißen, dass es an deinem Rechner liegt. Der Fernseher erkennt auch verschiedene Rechner, da kann es sein, dass du die Einstellungen im Fernseher neu vornehmen musst. Bei mir hat es ewig gedauert bis alles so lief wie ich es wollte.
> 
> Es muss auch nicht unbedingt an einem zu langen Kabel liegen, zwischen meinem Rechner und dem TV hängt ein 3 Meter Kabel und es läuft (bis auf ein paar Bildfehler ab und zu) alles wunderbar.



Hi Zombie, danke für die Antwort.

Beim Fernseher ist der Spielemodus aktiviert - nagelneues HDMI (2a...etc. für 4K) ist auch vorhanden.....Wenn ich den PC meines Kumpels dran schließe hat er die gleichen TV Einstellungen wie bei meinem.. Spielemodus etc...bei ihm ist dieser Mico Ruckler nicht...

Was meinst du mit Farbtiefe, Pixelformat und skalierungen eingestellt? Was muss ich hier beachten? Sind auf Default....

Was ist eigentlich mit dem ganzen DirectX und Visual Studio zeugs ? Könnte es daran liegen - fehler beim Installieren oder sonstiges?


----------



## lukaskom (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Treten die Probleme auch auf wenn du die native Auflösung des TV nutzt?



Hallo Eol,

native Auflösung sowohl unterschiedliche Auflösungen ausprobiert:

Auflösung	3840 x 2160 sowohl mit 50hz als auch mit 60hz ausprobiert... immer der gleiche Scheiß mit den Minirucklern !


----------



## Viking30k (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*

Hm ich spiele auch am tv habe aber keine micro ruckler leider kann ich da nicht helfen aber ich kann sagen das ich ein 15m HDMI Kabel nutze das zum denon avr geht und noch 3m vom avr zum tv 

4k 60hz läuft einwandfrei. Sorry das ich sonnst nicht helfen kann 

Denke mal zumindest das kabel ist nicht schuld


----------



## 0ssi (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fernseher - Microruckler über HDMI (bei High End Gaming PC)*



lukaskom schrieb:


> ... das nervt extrem weil meine FPS Anzahl Konstant bei 60 bleibt (bei allen Spielen) ... mit VSync aus/an probiert - gleiches Thema


Also wenn du wirklich in allen Spielen max. 60FPS hast dann muss im Treiber bei den 3D Einstellungen die Vertikale Synchronisierung auf Ein stehen.
Wenn nicht und im Spiel auch kein V-Sync oder Frame Limiter an dann musst du auch mehr als 60FPS haben allerdings mit Bildrissen bei Bewegung !?
Wenn die Ruckler auftreten wenn die FPS unter 60 fallen dann ist das mit V-Sync leider normal und genau darum wurde FreeSync/G-Sync "erfunden".


----------

